# Montgomery Ward Wood Splitter



## slime (Jul 16, 2013)

I am looking for a parts list and manual for the following splitter. Any help would be appreciated.

Montgomery Ward Model TMO 24440C 284G


----------



## Earldw (Dec 23, 2017)

No answer for you Slime. Just joined the forum and noticed that most of the threads are kinda old. I wonder if there is another forum that has a bit more action out there.


----------



## HomeInOregon (Jun 29, 2018)

I use a site at ==> www.manualsonline.com
When I tried looking up the Montgomery Ward Model number you provided I found none by Montgomery Ward but came up with a brand called "Bolens". Is it possible that Bolens bought out MW's splitters?
This is absolutely the BEST resource I have ever seen online for finding manuals. I was surprised that I was unable to find a SINGLE manual for ANY type of MW splitter. That's why I think that Bolens might have bought MW's splitters and rebranded them. Just a thought... Hope this helps!


----------



## Evan (May 21, 2021)

https://www.hcrcnow.com/uploads/drawings/montgomerywardudr24372f.pdf








slime said:


> I am looking for a parts list and manual for the following splitter. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Montgomery Ward Model TMO 24440C 284G


----------

